# Seachem fluorite black sand



## ellena (23 Apr 2010)

Anyone know if this needs rinsing-will that remove nutrients?
I'm planning on using it for a very low tech setup. Would swords, aponogetons and crypts grow in it with no CO2 or additional dosing? 24w T5 over 60l aqua one horizon with tetratec ex700.
Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (23 Apr 2010)

Hi
Have a read at this.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... -1735.html
I have good success with both sand and gravel,one with Co2 and ferts.
Another with ferts only and 1 18watt t8 bulb.
Root growth is nice and white on both its the best substrate Ive purchased for planted aquarium.
Yes its best to wash the product first.It wont affect its performance.I think you would be okay with just doing water changes and a light gravel/sand clean.
I have crypts in both so no problem there.
hoggie


----------



## ellena (25 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the link  I've washed it today-5-6 rinses seemed to do it. Will put it in the tank tomorrow, then get the filter and heater setup. Thanks for the thumbs up on the crypts-must find somewhere to buy them...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2010)

Ellena

I spend a full day rinsing my Seachem flourite, the dirt that came out was unbelievable considering that it is pre washed, it was just like canal water whilst I was was rinsing it.

Regards
Paul.


----------

